# Zeepter Big Catch 330



## TrevorMcCox (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten SB für 2 Angler zum Spinnfischen. Es soll günstig sein aber kein Ramsch.
Ich denke der Platz im Innenraum spielt eine entscheidende Rolle und so bin ich auf das Zeepter Big Catch 330 gestossen. Super P/L-Verhältnis, von dem was ich von den Specs und Bildern beurteilen kann. 

Hat jemand ein solches Boot und kann mir sagen, ob es für 2 Angler ausreichend Platz bietet. Wenn man den ganzen Tag spinnfischt kann es ja schon mal eng werden mit all dem Gelöt das wir Angler so mitschleppen. Grüße Trevor


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Big Catch 330*

Hi, ich habe ein 300er Big Catch und zwei Angler mit kleinem Gepäck können davon fischen, auch einen ganzen Tag. Ich schätze, wirklich großer Unterschied liegt zwischen den beiden Booten nicht. Frage ist, ob Ihr Euch mit dem begrenzten Platz arrangieren könnt, oder wert auf viel Komfort / Platz legt. Mit Motor geht es besser als rudernd.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nevisthebrave (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zeepter Big Catch 330*

also ich bin sehr begeistert vom Big Catch. nutze es jetzt knapp 1 1/2 Jahre und alles top. Für 2 Spinnfischer mit nicht allzuviel Tackle vollkommen ausreichend. Die Sitzbretter kann man ja verschieben, oder eins ganz weglassen.
Super robustes Material, einfach aufzubauen, super stabil (mit Aluboden). ich brauche für den komplettaufbau ca. 12 min. nutze es mit E Motor auf kleinen bis mittleren Binnenseen. Pflegen findet bei mir nicht statt. zusammenfalten, egal wie dreckig oder feucht und ab in den Schuppen. 3 Tage später wieder raus und weiter geht's. nix schimmelt, Klebenähte halten, keine Risse. Alles gut. Nachteile Schlauchbootbedingt. Alleine recht schwer lange zu transportieren. hab n kleinen Handwagen…dann geht's. und im Winter ist das material recht hart, bedeutet Aluboden einsetzen etwas mühsam. 
aber ansonsten 10 von 10 Punkte ! Top

hoffe ich konnte helfen

LG Marcel


----------

